# Watched threads



## macp (29 Sep 2016)

Am I doing something wrong ?

I select watch thread but when I go to the watched thread tab its not there ?


----------



## Alex H (29 Sep 2016)

There is a little blue link under the list of watched threads that says 'Show all watched threads' - Click it


----------



## jefmcg (29 Sep 2016)

Alex H said:


> There is a little blue link under the list of watched threads that says 'Show all watched threads' - Click it


Yes. when you click the link, you will notice the heading says 



So you have to wait for messages to be added to see them or follow @Alex H's directions


----------



## macp (29 Sep 2016)

Doh 

Sorry guys didnt see it and thanks


----------



## Shaun (29 Sep 2016)

Don't worry, even I forgot that it works like that and spent a few minutes one evening trying to figure out what I'd done wrong ...


----------



## BrumJim (3 Oct 2016)

Hmm, I'm getting alerts from a thread that I'm not watching


----------



## Shaun (9 Oct 2016)

BrumJim said:


> Hmm, I'm getting alerts from a thread that I'm not watching


Which thread is it?


----------



## BrumJim (10 Oct 2016)

Shaun said:


> Which thread is it?


Seems to have gone away now.


----------

